# What does it mean...



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

...When your boyfriend says we should take a step back & reevaluate everything? Said because He thinks we disagree on some religious issues (whether it's right to live together- I want to, he says no, even though he was actually pushing me for sex on date 1!)


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

It means that he believes that you are fine to have as a sexual partner, but he's not sure if you are marriage material.

Make sure you are on the same page as him. You could end up having lots of sex, but until you get some of the 'deal breakers' resolved, he will be fine having sex with you but may be looking elsewhere for 'the one'.

Do NOT bend to him. Be who you are so you can be happy with how you choose to live your life. If you bend to him you will live with regret and it will fester. Be strong and confident in who you are. Strong women, not domineering women are very attractive.

If you are not right for each other, it is best to find out early, that way there is more time to find another who may be right for you.

Good luck.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Which part of "he's just not that into you" aren't you getting from any of your previous multitude of threads?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

He's not dating anyone else. He spends all his free time with me & when his best friend out of state got married, I came with him to meet everyone. I don't know what I'm supposed to do right now... Tell him to do whatever he needs to do, but I can't wait around? As I told him, I'd be fine not living together if there were any other indicator that he's committed to me- talking about future plans to get engaged, etc. I'm just annoyed for him to imply we have different morals when I was the one resisting having sex with HIM early on & the first time I brought up living together he just said it was "too soon & he'd never done that before"- he never played a religion card at all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Roses, anything and everything you need to know is already in the thread on the General forum.

Creating a new thread will not give you the answers you want to hear.

You are also wasting people's time and neglecting to listen to COUNTLESS good advice that was given to you.

You can't be helped, if you are not willing to help yourself. I'm sorry.


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm sorry. Just trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong to make him hesitant about me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Roses919191 said:


> I'm sorry. Just trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong to make him hesitant about me!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


See my response in original thread. Heck ALL responses.

It's as clear as a nice sunny day, yet you still fail to see it.

Almost as if you were blind? 

Sorry to be so harsh but it's a bit ridicules at this point.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

You say you are a good looking woman, so you can find another man. I am sorry, but you are still in a good position even if it hurts.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Mr The Other said:


> You say you are a good looking woman, so you can find another man. I am sorry, but you are still in a good position even if it hurts.


That's correct BUT she has to understand and accept that "good looking" works AGAINST her not FOR her. This means she will have to filter through WAY more BS/crappy man that just want her for her looks/body.

Good looking (when looking for someone special) is NOT easy. Especially if you were not taught very well by your parents.

VALUE yourself and know exactly what you want. Based on that you look for someone that is the best candidate for that scenario. 

You do NOT make or create a candidate, or change people. YOU FIND THEM!!!

And yes it's a HARD job finding great people, but they are out there. You also have to be patient, take your time and protect yourself and know proper techniques of building a healthy relationship.


----------

